# MNRTF recommendations sent to Legislature



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 14 NOV 02
CONTACT: James Wood, 517-373-9125

MNRTF recommendations sent to Legislature

Governor Engler today announced his intent to submit an appropriations request to the Legislature and seek prompt action to fund 17 Michigan Natural Resources Trust Fund (MNRTF) land acquisition projects as approved by the MNRTF Board of Trustees on October 22, 2002.

The Governor also expressed his appreciation to the MNRTF Board and the Department of Natural Resources for expediting review of more than $95 million in land acquisition applications so that the funding request could be considered by the Legislature this calendar year. Included in the Board's recommendations were five Department of Natural Resources land acquisition projects totaling $15.2 million in MNRTF assistance; 11 local government land acquisition projects totaling over $7.6 million in MNRTF assistance and $200,000 in assistance to the Mackinac Island State Park Commission to acquire land and rights in land to compliment the State's current ownership on Mackinac Island.
Key among the Board's recommendations were:

" $4.0 million to support a Governor's initiative to protect the
390,000 acres of Upper Peninsula land for sale by the Kamehameha Schools. The funds were approved by the Board as the first phase of a three-year project, with an anticipated total MNRTF commitment of $10.0 million. The $4.0 million in MNRTF assistance will allow the DNR to partner with The Nature Conservancy and a private timber company to purchase the land recently put on the market by the Kamehameha School Trust, a Hawaiian trust founded to benefit native Hawaiian children. Included in the lands for sale are two and one-half miles of Lake Superior shoreline, thousands of acres of commercial forest land, and much or all of the property surrounding more than 130 inland lakes. Use of MNRTFs for a portion of the purchase price will ensure the land is kept open for public recreation in perpetuity and will help create critical protected cores around the natural areas which are most important to conservation and recreation, such as river corridors or headwaters. The majority of the land rights will remain in private ownership as working forestland so that the land can also be managed for economic value and sustainable timber flow. The DNR will seek another $3.0 million in MNRTF assistance in both 2003 and 2004 to complete the project.

" $7.5 million to complete the DNR purchase of nearly 6,000 acres of pristine land at the tip of the Keweenaw Peninsula that includes six miles of spectacular Lake Superior shoreline.

The MNRTF Board approved $5.0 million for this acquisition in September 2001 and the first acquisition was completed this past year. Approval of the second phase will ensure this beautiful and natural resource-rich land is available for public recreation and enjoyment in perpetuity.

" $3.0 million as the first of two phases to acquire about 251 acres of critical dunes and Lake Michigan frontage, including frontage on the Kalamazoo River adjacent to Saugatuck Dunes State Park.

" Local grants ranging from $35,038 to $1.7 million to the city, township and county governments in Washtenaw, Oakland, Grand Traverse, Osceola, Otsego, Mecosta, Saginaw, Montcalm and Emmet Counties to create and expand local parks, natural areas and trails.

DNR Director K. L. Cool noted that oil and gas royalty revenues made it possible for the Department to secure MNRTF assistance to pursue several large and very significant acquisitions that will benefit all Michigan residents.

"The State and local acquisitions approved by the Board will provide a variety of exceptional recreational opportunities and will ensure the land and natural resources are available to the public for generations to come," Cool said.

In reviewing the recommendations, the Governor praised the MNRTF Board for their selections and made note of the critical role that revenues from State-owned oil and gas resources play in both State and local natural resources and recreation efforts. "The MNRTF is a financial tool that is the envy of most every State in the country. The value to Michigan residents and future generations in terms of protection of valuable land resources and enhanced State, regional and local recreation opportunities is immeasurable." The Governor hopes the
Legislature will appropriate the $23.1 million in MNRTF revenues as soon as feasible so that the Board- approved land acquisition projects can be initiated in early 2003.

About $5.0 million in MNRTFs remains available to the MNRTF Board to allocate for outdoor recreation development projects. The development project recommendations will be made at the Board's December 11, 2002 meeting and a second appropriations request will be forwarded to the Legislature in early January 2003.

The MNRTF accepts applications from local governments and the DNR annually. The program is administered by the DNR on behalf of the MNRTF Board of Trustees. The next application cycle will begin in April 2003.

The list of Board recommended and approved projects, by county, are available by contacting the number listed above.


----------

